# My cockatiel seems to have a clogged nostril?



## evelynnn (Feb 21, 2021)

I was asked to take care of my cousin's cockatiel for a while for personal reasons, and it has almost been a month.
He is doing well so far in my house, but I noticed that his nostril is clogged. It seems that it has been clogged for a long time; I'm not completely sure how long, and that's why I'm concerned. 
It doesn't seem to really bother the tiel' though, is there anything I can do?


----------



## evelynnn (Feb 21, 2021)

I forgot to mention, but we recently took him to the vet; they said that he had an infection in both his nose and his throat/mouth. Luckily we got medicine given to us, hope he gets better from it! I will let you guys know what else happens!


----------



## Skip1 (Sep 24, 2021)

All Bird Products #1 Source for Bird Medicine and Bird Supplements I've used them before they'll tell you what to get and you have to give them probiotics after meds to put the good bacteria back in the gut to aid in digestive system. hope your bird is ok?


----------

